# 2008-09 Fluid Kayaks For Sale! Huge Discounts! They will go FAST!



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

We have two warehouses one east coast and one west coast. So shipping will vary depending on which warehouse the boat you want is in. The boats are not located in Virginia.


----------

